# Time to move on....



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys currently on a bulking routine which consisted of full body routines...

Monday

Deadlift 3x5

squat 3x5

bench press 3x5

Tue

squat 3x5

military press 3x5

hang cleans 3x5

fri

weighted dips 3x5

weighted pull ups 3x5

weighted explosive push ups 3x5-10

Have done this for a good 6 weeks now and have gained around 5lbs

Looking to change it up now so what y'all think of this?????

Monday-legs

squats 3x6-10

hang cleans 3x6-10

good mornings 3x6-10

sl calf raises aim for about 50 each (small calfs need smashing)

wed-push

decline bb bench press 3x6-10

incline db bench press 3x6-10

incline fly 3x6-10

military press 3x6-10

fri-pull

deadlift 4x6-10

bb rows 3x6-10

bb bicep curls 3x6-10

hammer curls 1set6-10

weights med-heavy

will add a little sesh of weighted dips and pull ups/chin ups too if recovery is good.

What y'all think of this? Is the order ok?Still wanna add at least another 24lbs

Diet is clean all fresh and organic, no crap (celiac so it helps). Not drinking protein powder but eat alot of eggs, tuna, chicken, beef, peanut butter and 4-8 pints of milk a day. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

imo you should add some abs into the leg day, some dips and lateral raises into your push day and some chins and rear delt work into your pull day


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> imo you should add some abs into the leg day, some dips and lateral raises into your push day and some chins (drop the BB curls) and rear delt work into your pull day


oops- this was supposed to be an edit of the above post lol


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

cheers. Yeh havent done bb curls for a while and they seem to be getting bigger from just pull routine. I have bad cuffs so tend to stay away from delt wrk and just do light rotating stretches.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> cheers. Yeh havent done bb curls for a while and they seem to be getting bigger from just pull routine. I have bad cuffs so tend to stay away from delt wrk and just do light rotating stretches.


if you have bad RC's then maybe dips aint for you mate. perhaps throw in a tri isolation exercise where there is no pressure on your shoulders


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

think I will do skull crushers and tricep extensions then in place of dips.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Why are you changing the routine if youve been gaining off it?

Squats two days in a row are hard on the lower back as well.

Maybe you could try a legs/back/bis day then chest/delts/tris day this split works well for me the legs day is a very hard workout,the chest day isnt too bad.

Youve maybe got too much chest work in the push day,you could drop one and do close grip bench for your tris,you can get some serious weight going on these with a grip about 18"


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Cheers for the advice maxie. In all fairness I think the gains I have been getting have been from drinking 8 pints of milk a day for 6 weeks. Haven't gained that much muscle so I wanna split things up a bit. Might drop the incline db press then if that's the case. I wanna be aiming to hit more legs and back, although chest is lagging a bit I feel I would benefit from strength and size if I concentrate more on these groups. What ya reckon?


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Concentrating on legs and back would be the best way to go id say.

I like rack deads and dumbell rows a lot i can really feel my back work on the dumbell row,plus its a safer way to row.Get yourself on a routine and stick to it,keep the weights going up and you will see results.I always write my weights/reps down every workout so i know what ive been doing and can keep the weights going up.

My current routine is day 1

Legs.Squats three sets.Rack deads one high rep set,one heavy.rack chins weighted x2sets.biceps x2sets.forearms x1set.calves two sets.

Day 2.chest bench press x 2sets.press to front x2 sets.triceps dumbell tri ext x 2sets.abs in between.

Day 3.squats x3 sets.db row x 2sets.rack chins weighted x 2sets.biceps x 2.forearms x1 set.calves.

Day 4.chest incline press x 2sets.lateral raises x 2 sets.tris 2 x close grip bp.abs in between.

I usually take one or two days off between,after day 4 i just go back to day 1.I do as many warm ups as i need.I also train at home mainly if i was at a gym id probably be doing leg press on one day and some form of pulldown.

I dont know how old you are or how much experience you have ,i can get away with doing so few sets and am usually sore in the target muscles next day.But have two teenage kids training wth me and i make them do a few more sets as i think they need them as they arent hitting the target muscle as thoroughly ,and need to get a pump to learn properly.

Hope this helps you, theres many different routines that will build muscle you just need to stick to one.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Cheers dude. Well been training on and off since 2008, went from 10st 12lbs to 14st 3lbs in 12 months. Since 2008 havent taken it seriously due to injury and poor diet weight dropping back to 11st. Did a lot of cardio, football, boxing. Worked in a gym for 6 months too. Now weighing just under 12st wanting to get back to 13-14st. Age 25 height 6ft. Looking fwd to the road back up there.


----------

